# Got weights for the Trek Portland



## BoogerPEZ (Sep 23, 2005)

>Comments: Do you have weights on the frame only and complete set ups for the 54 and 56?
________
>22 lbs and 22.3 lbs, unfortunately I don't have frame weights.
>
>Josh Vick
>Gary Fisher/Trek Bicycle Tech Support

Portland?The Portland Web Link


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

who cares what it weighs?? IT'S A COMMUTER BIKE!!!


----------



## BoogerPEZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Cause if it's lighter, you can commute faster


----------

